# Good summer tall riding boot



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kind of difficult, so many to choose from, an idea of your build and budget may help......

I can't help, I ride western so jeans and cowboy boots here, or in the winter, when we have one, I do like my fluffy fleecy warm breeches, but then I ride with Ariat Trainers and half chaps


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh! Oh! This is me! I also ride western but in breeches and tall boots haha

I do ride in western tall boots though - I get the Tony Lama 3R buckaroo series. I LOVE them. They're incredible comfortable, durable, tall enough for when I accidentally hit a cactus and they breathe really well.

Tony Lama 3R Buckaroo Cowboy Boots - Square Toe - Sheplers

^^ They come in a lot of different color combos. I'm not big on flashy colors, so I usually just get brown. My first pair was Hunter Green and brown though, and I loved that color combo.

I'm on my second pair now (dog ate the first pair) and I ordered a 3rd for when this pair dies, just in case they stop making them or something.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think half chaps are nicer when it's hot...you don't have to put on the half chaps until you're ready to hop on and you can take them off right after.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Justin makes a pair of cowboy boots that are basic brown and 13 inches tall....

TSC sells them...so does the boot barn....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Ariat Terrains and mesh half chaps. Cool enough for our Arizona summers, but provides good protection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ierosistible (Jun 11, 2015)

Mountain Horse Venice zip field boots work great for me.  
I wear them with wool socks in the summer and I get out fine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I hate riding in tall boots so unless I'm competing or hunting they stay in the cupboard!!!
Short boots with half chaps are a lot more comfortable especially in hot weather


----------

